# iMac 21,5" core i5



## Squallo (16 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !

Alors voila je suis nouveau sur ce forum  Je suis détenteur d'un iPhone 3G depuis maintenant deux ans et cela faisait un moment que cela me tentait de switcher sur Mac !

C'est maintenant chose faite avec l'achat d'un iMac 21,5" 

Je poste ce message afin de partager expérience sur cette machine que je qualifierais de Magic 

Commençons par le commencement ! J'ai choisis un iMac 21,5" car le modèle 27" me semblait un peu gros et avouons le un peu cher pour mon budget d'étudiant !

Le fait que je joue un peu (principalement à WoW) et que regarde pas mal de films en HD à fait pencher la balance sur le second modèle possédant une carte graphique plus véloce que le premier (5670 512Mo VS 4670 256Mo). Le doublement de la capacité du disque dur n'est pas non plus négligeable bien que ce ne soit pas un facteur déterminant 

Pour ce qui est du processeur, le core i3 me semblait un peu juste surtout avec les échos que j'ai pu avoir du monde PC sur ces processeurs ! J'ai donc préféré prendre l'option du core i5 pour avoir plus de tranquillité, et pour le moment je ne regrette pas du tout !

Etablissons donc un bref résumé de ce qui précède :

iMac 21,5"
core i5 680 3,60GHz
4 Go de RAM
1 To de DD
5670 512Mo
Clavier filaire avec pavé numérique
Chargeur de batterie

Voila pour ce qui est des présentations  Passons maintenant à la suite, à savoir mes impressions et les tests de la bête !

Dans un premier temps, la commande et l'envoi. J'ai réalisé ma commande un samedi matin, l'expédition à été réalisée le jeudi suivant en fin de journée et enfin j'ai reçu mon nouveau jouet le mercredi matin suivant ! Cela parait un peu long mais le délai à été allongé du fait que j'ai pris le core i5 en option (4 jours ouvrables en plus selon Apple).

Nous sommes donc le fameux mercredi matin, il est neuf heure et après une visite sur le site d'UPS j'effectue un bon de joie à percer le plafond en observant "En livraison" sur le tracking  La j'avale tant bien que mal un malheureux gâteau histoire de ne pas avoir le ventre vide lors de la réception du Messie  Cela fait une heure que je zape frénétiquement les chaines à la télévision lorsque j'entend que l'on frappe à la porte, je jette un oeil par la fenêtre et la que vois je ? Le livreur !

Bonjour ! Emargement... Au revoir ! Vite, vite je monte le carton à l'étage ! Vite, vite un couteau ! J'ouvre ! Et la... Ouf c'est un iMac  Déballage de tout le matériel, soit en dit en passant le packaging bien que j'en ai eu un aperçu avec l'iPhone m'impressionne, tout est à sa place et nous attend... Le clavier, la souris ainsi que les différents manuels et DVD nous attendent sagement dans une boite glissée au dessus de l'écran du Mac. Je sors l'ordinateur, le débarrasse se ses différentes protections et l'installe sur le bureau. Première réflexion : le modèle 21,5" est suffisant pour mon bureau, je ne sait pas ou j'aurais pu mettre le 27" et surtout ou j'aurais du mettre mon fauteuil pour l'utiliser  Je branche et la...

Après quelques secondes de recherche du bouton Marche... Tada ! L'iMac démarre ! Rapidité, simplicité... Rien n'a changer depuis la dernière fois que je me suis servi d'un Mac... Oui c'était il y a longtemps, c'était l'iMac G3 DV de mon père 

Alors voila, cela fait quasi une semaine que je l'utilise. L'écran est toujours aussi fantastique, la dalle en verre brillante n'est pas si choquante que ça... Si l'on travail dans une pièce bien éclairée cela n'est pas du tout dérangeant ! Le son n'est certes pas le son d'une mini chaine mais il est équivalent voir meilleur que le son que j'avais auparavant sur le système son Harman / Kardon de mon PC portable Toshiba... Mon passage du monde PC au monde Mac s'est pour l'instant passer sans embûche, j'ai réussi à trouver l'équivalent sur Mac des logiciels dont je me servais sur mon PC.

Les déplacements dans les films HD (720p et 1080p) grâce à VLC s'effectue très rapidement avec un temps d'attente quasi nul ! WoW tourne très bien en full HD (1920*1080) sans accros !

Pour ce qui est des quelques test, je me suis cantonner pour l'instant à CINEBENCH 11.5... Les tests de l'iMac 27" core i3 ont été réalisés avec ce soft sur le site de Mac 4 Ever si vous voulez les comparés aux chiffres que j'ai obtenus (désolé pour la concurrence MacGé  )
Pour le GPU j'ai obtenu le score de 30,31 FPS et pour le CPU une note de 3,05 points.

Voila j'espère n'avoir rien oublié dans ce qui fût mon premier message / test / impression....

Vous souhaitant une bonne soirée ! Squallo

PS : n'hésitez pas à réagir


----------



## bambougroove (17 Août 2010)

C'est toujours un plaisir de lire le message d'un switcher heureux  
... mais la rubrique "switch et conseils d'achats" aurait été plus appropriée afin de partager ton expérience aux futurs switchers  

Bonne continuation et profite bien de ton iMac


----------



## ptitjo25 (23 Août 2010)

Salut je suis tout nouveau, et de sur mon prochain achat sera un mac.
J'ai regardé et comme toi je pense prendre un Imac 21.5 en core I5.

Maintenant je réfléchis car c'est vrai qu'en rajoutant Iwork+ trackpad+ la time capsule l'adition monte a plus de 2000, ça représente quand même une certaine somme.
Mais bon plus je regarde et plus je pense franchir le pas.
Plus de souci avec Windows, plus de question sur les différentes compatibilités, plus d'erreur au démarrage, on redémarre et le message disparait sans rien faire.

Si dans plusieurs année je change Imac, avec la time capsule je retrouve un ordi comme avant dés les premiers lancements.

Sur diverse forum je me suis fait une réflexion simple, tout le monde hésite à franchir le pas. Mais après les 80% et encore je pourrai dire 95%, ne veulent plus retourner sous Windows. Ca prouve bien quelque chose quand même.

Après je devrais m'habituer au mac car je n'en est jamais touché un!!!

Puis après je devrais trouver des logiciels de remplacé afin de substitué a ce que j'utilisé sur PC. Mais bon quand je vois la présence d 'Ilife il y a déjà de quoi faire avec les photos, vidéos et dvd.

Pourrais-tu donné de temps en temps ton avis sur ton imac?
Savoir si tu en es toujours autant satisfait?


----------



## Squallo (23 Août 2010)

Alors mon avis --> je suis toujours très satisfait  Je me suis un peu inquiéter au départ quand j'ai installer iStat et que j'ai vu les températures, mais en consultant les forums j'ai remarquer que c'était normal !

Pour ce qui est du coup de l'achat, sache que tu peux utiliser un disque dur externe classique pour Time Machine 

Un conseil --> Saute le pas et vite, tu ne regretteras pas je pense !

Squallo


----------



## sabain (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous. 
Cela fait quelque temps que je me renseigne quant à l'achat d'un iMac, je parle de celui à 1.499. C'est essentiellement pour jouer à World of Warcraft.
J'ai put lire sur plusieurs forums que la carte graphique n'était peut etre pas suffisante pour ce jeu, d'autant plus que je ne compte pas prendre le processeur Intel Core i5.

J'aimerais savoir s'il sera suffisant ou pas pour Wow meme durant les heures de pointes etc... Si je ne risque pas de regretter de ne pas avoir prit Windows. 
Si tu peux me faire part de ton avis sur le tien cela m'aiderais pas mal  Merci


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

sabain a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Cela fait quelque temps que je me renseigne quant à l'achat d'un iMac, je parle de celui à 1.499. C'est essentiellement pour jouer à World of Warcraft.
> J'ai put lire sur plusieurs forums que la carte graphique n'était peut etre pas suffisante pour ce jeu, d'autant plus que je ne compte pas prendre le processeur Intel Core i5.
> 
> ...





Si c'est largement suffisant !

Mon Mac Mini avec un chipset 9400M fait tourner Wow sans problème, je peux meme pousser les détails quasi au max...ça manque un poil de fluidité mais ça reste jouable sans problème alors la 5670 512 MO largement qu'il tournera ^^


----------



## Wilde (24 Août 2010)

+1 intrinsèquement c'est déjà largement 'suffisant' pour Wow.

Je découvre par ailleurs le tpoic Squallo qui m'a déjà bien aiguillé! 
Prenant la même direction i5 31.5, je me demandais : lorsque vous parlez de température normale, c'est combien idle et full?

Y'a de quoi réaliser ici un bon topic de référence pour l'i5 21.5. Je ne manquerai pas de venir parler de mon expérience pour les futurs décideurs.


----------



## Squallo (24 Août 2010)

Pour WoW, avec ma configuration je tourne en full HD ( détails au Max ) sans aucun ralentissement 

Pour les températures , en fonctionnement normal ( iTunes & Safari & MSN & Skype ) j'ai les valeurs suivantes :

DD : 39°
CPU : 36°
Ambient : 23°
GPU Diode : 51°
GPU Heatsink : 46°
RAM Controller : 43°
Optical Drive : 34°
Power Supply : 43°

Pour les températures en fonctionnement plus intensif, je ne les aient pas sous la main, je les posterais plus tard...

Squallo


----------



## laditoldi (2 Septembre 2010)

c'est très agréable de lire une expérience comme la tienne.

je me prépare aussi à entrer dans le monde du mac et tout cela me rassure.

j'ai bossé tout l'été pour me payer une bête.

étudiant, je suis aussi photographe et designer, j'hésite donc sérieusement entre le 21,5 et le 27.

tu dis que tu n'aurais pas su où mettre un 27 sur ton bureau ni où mettre ta chaise. C'est aussi une question qui m'inquiète : il est si grand que ça? en magasin, c'est difficile de se faire une idée.

si ce n'est pas indiscret, aurais tu une photo de ton bureau avec ton nouvel imac pour que je me fasse une idée et que je compare à chez moi?

bonne soirée,
ladislas.


----------



## Wilde (2 Septembre 2010)

Hop hop,

j'ai moi aussi hésité entre 21 et 27 pouces pour finalement me diriger vers le 21. Ma raison : si jamais je passe au 27 pouces et que je reviens après sur pc (pour une raison ou l'autre), je sais que j'aurai beaucoup de mal à revenir sur plus petit écran (et donc ça coutera un pont).

Ensuite il y va aussi de mon utilisation de la bête : Toshop et Final Cut mais déjà sur un 22 y'a moyen dès le moment où je fais pas ça tous les jours. Par contre si c'était mon boulot de Toshoper ou Designer, je pencherais clairement sur le 27.

Enfin, comme je compte 'jouer' un peu le rapport performance semble meilleur -à résolution native!!- sur le 22 avec 5670 que sur le 27 bas de gamme (j'avais pas l'argent pour le quad core et sa 5750).

Enfin, je suis aller voir en magasin (ce que je te conseille) la différence entre le 22 et le 27 question place et sincèrement c'est grand mais pas non plus énorme. Tu peux t'amuser à mesurer sur ton bureau la hauteur qu'il aura : d'ailleurs il est pas bcp plus haut que le 22 mais plus large. Ca m'a quand même fait méchamment hésiter 

'fin voilà. Demain je commande la même bête que Squallo. Faut bien décider un jour.


----------



## laditoldi (2 Septembre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse wilde!

je vais aller voir ça au louvre samedi après midi.
j'en profiterai pour harponner un vendeur histoire qu'il essaye de me convaincre.

on verra avec quoi je repars.

mais je me dis que si j'hésite que je prends le 21,5, je regretterai, qu'en fait ça veut dire que c'est le 27 que je veux vraiment.

wait and see!


----------



## Wilde (3 Septembre 2010)

Bah vu ton enthousiasme -et ton utilisation- je te davantage sur le 27  (d'autant plus si tu as les finances sans soucis).

Maintenant de nouveau, si être Designer et Photoshoper, tu fais ça 3- heures chaque jour, niveau confort , le 27 pouces s'impose. Idem pour la simple bureautique en fait.

Sur le présent forum de switch, il y a des topics avec des users qui déballent leur iMac, tu pourras y voir quelques photos sur bureau.

Sinon sur youtube ou dailymotion, en tapant 'iMac 27' avec les termes 'déballage' ou 'unboxing', ça peut te donner une idée de la taille sur bureau.

Bonne journée.


----------



## laditoldi (3 Septembre 2010)

j'ai suivi ton conseil.

je pense qu'il devrait tenir sur mon bureau.

je prends les mesures, je vais au louvre et je vous dis quoi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2010)

Ce matin, je suis allé à la Fnac et j'ai essayé un 21,5 pouces Core i3 3,2 Ghz et un 27 pouces Core i5 Quad core 2,8 Ghz.

Première remarque : sur le présentoir, des 21,5 pouces et 27 pouces étaient disposés dos à dos et j'ai donc pu constater de visu la différence de taille en largeur. Vu comme ça, elle n'est pas si énorme que ça (mais ça n'empêche qu'il faut pouvoir le caser le 27 pouces).

Deuxième remarque : le 21,5 pouces est parfaitement taillé pour des tâches "grand public" (bureautique, photo, vidéo,...), même avec un Core i3. Mais le 27 pouces, qui m'a paru démesurément grand la première fois que je l'ai vu, y'a pas dire : c'est quand même une tuerie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Moi j'ai commandé mon iMac 21.5 3.6Ghz RAM 8Go 1To Mercredi 8 septembre, je suis pressé de le recevoir c'est aussi un switch que j'éffectue. Même si j'étais confiant de mon achat avec ton témoignage je suis encore plus confiant, rassuré et plus pressé de le recevoir


----------



## Squallo (8 Septembre 2010)

J'avais promis de poster les températures de l'iMac en "pleine" charge... Chose promise, chose faite 

DD : 56°
CPU : 56°
Ambient : 26°
GPU Diode : 73°
GPU Heatsink : 69°
RAM Controller : 65°
Optical Drive : 51°
Power Supply : 66°

@ JiX91 : J'espère que tu as fait bonne réception de ton nouveau jouet 

@ Tous ! En cours de mise à jour 4.1 sur mon iPhone 3G ! J'espère que ça va corriger mes problèmes de lenteurs qui deviennent insupportables en utilisation quotidienne 

@ Tous encore ! J'ai vu un petit article il n'y a pas longtemps sur la toile qui m'a confirmé que j'avais fait le bon choix en prenant l'option du core i5 680 ! Je vous met le lien ci dessous  Merci MacG 

http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127381/test-de-l-imac-core-i5-3-6-ghz

Squallo


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Septembre 2010)

Tiens, étonnant, les CPU des iMac ne chauffent pas, mais les DD si?


----------



## bambougroove (8 Septembre 2010)

Squallo a dit:


> J'avais promis de poster les températures de l'iMac en "pleine" charge...


Que veut dire pour toi "pleine charge" ?

C'est trop vague comme description d'utilisation, de plus il faut tenir compte de la température ambiante qui est de 26° ce qui n'est pas courant dans nos contrées (pour info chez moi dans le sud-ouest de la France la température ambiante telle que relevée par iStat dépasse rarement les 18/20° même si la température ressentie est supérieure, disons qu'elle est de 24° maxi car j'habite une villa de bord de mer ancienne avec des murs très épais, etc.), bref il faut être plus précis lorsque tu avances des chiffres


----------



## remydream (10 Septembre 2010)

Alors Jix91 tu l'as reçu ton Imac 21 core I5 ? J'envisage de prendre la meme configuration


----------



## Squallo (10 Septembre 2010)

@ bambougroove

Pour information le température "Ambient" ne correspond pas du tout à la température de la pièce  Je ne crois pas encore avoir vu de sonde de température dépassée de mon iMac... Cette température correspond à la température du flux d'air qui circule dans le Mac.

Ensuite pour ce qui est de "pleine charge" j'entend... ben... pleine charge... C'est à dire en faisant tourner le processeur et le GPU avec Cinebench...

Bonne soirée

Squallo


----------



## bambougroove (11 Septembre 2010)

Squallo a dit:


> @ bambougroove
> 
> Pour information le température "Ambient" ne correspond pas du tout à la température de la pièce  Je ne crois pas encore avoir vu de sonde de température dépassée de mon iMac... Cette température correspond à la température du flux d'air qui circule dans le Mac.


Viii, mais bon il est indéniable que la température ambiante réelle a un impact si elle est élevée sur tout le reste.
D'ailleurs Apple indique clairement concernant l'iMac une utilisation optimale comprise entre 10° et 35°.

Les tests Cinebench ou autres (surtout destinés aux familiers de l'univers Windows ou autres aficionados de la performance "brute" qui fait bien sur le papier) me sont inconnus, en revanche pour certaines utilisations gourmandes, notamment l'encodage vidéo, j'ai pu constater une hausse des températures, tout à fait normale et temporaire (par exemple dans ce cas une température du CPU à 63° au lieu d'environ 45/50° pour une utilisation basique) qui n'a pas déclenché un vrombissement des ventilateurs et qui est redevenue rapidement normale après la fin de l'encodage ... très rapide avec l'iMac 27" i7 : moins de 30 mn alors qu'avec un PC de moyenne gamme c'était de l'ordre de 1h30 au minimum).


----------



## franky rabbit (26 Septembre 2010)

Personnellement cela fait 15 jours que je suis avec cette configuration.  Vraiment aucun problème ! Merci d'ailleur à la communauté  Macgénération, car c'est bien ici que l'on trouve de bons conseils ! 

1) Le premier point sur lequel j'avais un léger doute : la mémoire.
Les  4 Go de RAM de base sont suffisant pour l'instant. J'utilise  essentiellement iPhoto et Autopano et il me reste plus d'un Go pour  d'autres programmes en tâche de fond.
Il reste deux ports de quoi  voir venir si le besoin d'upgrade se fait sentir. D'ailleur la mémoire  en DDR3 n'est pas trop chère sur le net ! Moins cher en tous cas que sur  le site Apple ! 
2) Le choix du disque dur
Malheureusement  on n'a pas le choix de la marque de disque dur et encore moins de la  capacité. Je m'explique, celui-ci est un Western Digital (une habitude  chez Apple) modèle Caviar Black 1 To. J'aurai préféré un Seagate pour  lesquels j'ai des expériences nettement plus heureuses. En général, les  WD tombent en rade sans trop prévenir tandis qu'avec les Seagate on a le  temps de réagir des les premiers signes de faiblesse.  Ensuite, 1 To me  semble "un peu" beaucoup. Je me serais contenter d'un 500 Go.  D'ailleurs, j'avais l'an passé changé le disque dur de mon ancien iMac  par un 5OO Go Seagate 7200.12 ce qui était largement suffisant en  capacité de stockage et un nouveau souffle pour le Mac...
3) Le processeur i5
Ce  choix tout simplement pour la durée. Histoire de profiter du Mac le  maximum sans le voir "ramer" ! Force est de constater que les calculs  sont hyper-rapides avec Autopano, nettement plus en tous cas qu'avec la  version précédente sous l'ancien iMac G5 2 Ghz et ses 2 Go de RAM ! Avec  iPhoto, le Mac encaisse désormais mes 30000 photos sans problèmes.
4) La carte graphique et ses 512 Mo
Franchement  là je suis un peu perdu !!! C'est 4 fois plus que mon ancien iMac et à  part pour la vidéo HD je ne vois pas à quoi cela peut me servir. Pour le  jeu oui ! Bon ben moi je ne joue pas...
5) La qualité de l'écran et la taille
J'avais  de gros doute sur la vitre placée devant l'écran, et en fait tout va  bien ! Bien orienter l'éclairage et bien placer le iMac dans la pièce  (perpendiculairement à une fenêtre est l'idéal) et c'est tout. Ensuite  derrière la vitre, c'est du Full HD ! Bien pour mater quelques rares  films dans ce format. Ben oui ! Sans lecteur Blu-Ray c'est un peu  compliquer ou alors il faut aller sur le net ou posséder un camecope HD.  Moi, je préfère voir un film sur un véritable grand écran c'est  beaucoup plus immersif. Par contre cet écran m'a fait redécouvrir mes  photos, dont les couleurs sont assurément beaucoup plus éclatantes.
Le  choix de la taille en 21, 5' se justifie dans un premier temps si on ne  joue pas ou peu et si on n'utilise pas de pogrammes pro en photo ou  vidéo, car il faut penser à l'encombrement. Et la taille en 21,5' pouces  (à peine plus grande que sur mon ancien iMac G5 20') est donc parfaite  pour un usage quotidien, somme toute assez basique, d'un ordinateur mais  avec confort (internet, iPhoto, mail etc...)
6) Les périphériques d'entrées sans fils en option (clavier, trackpad et magic mouse)
Si  tout est très design, il y a des choses inexplicables parfois. Le  clavier qui se déconnecte de temps en temps sans explications alors que  les piles sont neuves ! Bon, on peut se reconnecter mais c'est bizarre  tout de même. Ensuite, l'absence du pavé numérique n'est pas évidente à  gérer même si le confort de frappe est nettement au dessus de l'ancienne  version en plastique que j'avais avec l'iMac G5. Ce que l'on perd on le  gagne en terme de place puisque là ce clavier est en fait un véritable
Le  trackpad n'est pas loin de remplacer la souris, cependant il nécessite  un temps d'adaptation. En effet, on ne peut pas positionner la main au  dessus de celui-ci comme sur une souris, il faut idéalement que les  doigts au repos soient en retrait juste derrière sinon on risque  d'activer une fonction non désirée. Une fois cela assimilé on obtient un  ensemble plus fluide à l'usage qui exige des mouvement plus important  avec une souris même perfectionné. D'ailleurs ça tombe bien la magic  mouse l'est ! Sans bille à contrario de la Mighty mouse (adieu la bille  qui s'encrasse !) par contre on y perd en boutons... Bon d'accord je  chipotte ! Cette souris est vraiment très agréable au toucher et la main  est plus basse vu l'épaisseur réduite de celle-ci.

Bon, si quelqu'un a des questions (pas trop techniques) car je suis à cour d'idées...


----------



## Squallo (27 Septembre 2010)

Témoignage très intéressant  Profites bien de ton iMac et n'hésites pas à continuer de faire vivre ce topic


----------



## Microger (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Vous m'avez décidé. J'hésitais un peu en ayant lu ça et là quelques remarques sur la chaleur excessive dégagée par ces iMac vitaminés. Mais vous ne semblez pas avoir de problèmes avec les vôtre.
Je vais donc sans doute commander prochainement un iMac 21,5 Core i5 - 3,60 GHz en remplacement de mon Core 2 Duo qui m'a toujours vaillamment servi depuis 4 ans.
Je monterai la mémoire à 8 Go car je pense l'utiliser assez souvent en virtualisation avec Parallels Desktop. Mais j'achèterai les barrettes ailleurs que sur l'Apple-Store. 
Je prendrai également un clavier filaire avec pavé numérique (il est tout de même comique qu'au moment ou les portable sont de plus en plus souvent équipés d'un clavier numérique, Apple livre ses Macs de bureau avec un clavier tout riquiqui !)

Pourquoi pas un iMac 27' me direz-vous ?
Je le trouve trop grand, je dirais même envahissant, et il me semble difficile d'avoir le recul suffisant pour travailler correctement à un bureau. Peut-être très bien pour visionner un film ou pour les jeux... Mais je ne joue pas et je n'aime pas regarder un film sur un ordinateur. J'avais, pour les mêmes raisons, déjà reculé devant l'achat d'un 24' il y a 4 ans, au moment de l'acquisition du 20' Core 2 Duo que je vais remplacer. 

En outre, j'ai un second 20' connecté en bureau étendu. Et je trouve ces 2 écrans de taille moyenne bien plus pratiques en utilisation courante qu'un seul très grand écran.

Si vous avez des remarque ou conseils avant l'acquisition du nouveau joujou, faites m'en part, je suis tout ouïe...
Cordialement.


----------



## bambougroove (27 Octobre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Vous m'avez décidé. J'hésitais un peu en ayant lu ça et là quelques remarques sur la chaleur excessive dégagée par ces iMac vitaminés. Mais vous ne semblez pas avoir de problèmes avec les vôtre.


Relativiser les discussions sur les forums, celles-ci étant souvent négatives puisque les membres ne postent quasiment qu'en cas de problème 

Concernant l'iMac des deux dernières gammes (fin 2009 et mi 2010), il n'y a pas de problème de conception mais des problèmes de fabrication, c'est donc la loterie : certains ont un iMac fonctionnel et d'autres pas.
Il faut le savoir et être prêt à prendre le risque d'un ou plusieurs échanges, c'est pourquoi il est préférable de se fournir dans le cadre du circuit officiel d'Apple.

Pour les 8 Go de mémoire, attend d'avoir l'iMac avant d'investir.
Ce n'est pas le logiciel de virtualisation qui est gourmand en mémoire mais certaines applications que tu utilises avec.

Bonne chance


----------



## verytex (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour 

Pour le choix de l'ecran, le 27 est magifique et meme si il est grand, sa resolution de 2560x1440 affiche une telle finesse qu 'il n'est pas utile d'avoir du recul, à 35 ou 40 cm c'est bon. D'ailleurs je pense que le pitch doit etre proche du 21,5'', mais l'avantage du 27" est sa surface utile bien plus grande.
De plus quand on voit le prix du nouveau cinema  display 27, on se dit que l'imac est interessant


----------



## Microger (28 Octobre 2010)

verytex a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour le choix de l'ecran, le 27 est magifique et meme si il est grand, sa resolution de 2560x1440 affiche une telle finesse qu 'il n'est pas utile d'avoir du recul, à 35 ou 40 cm c'est bon. D'ailleurs je pense que le pitch doit etre proche du 21,5'', mais l'avantage du 27" est sa surface utile bien plus grande.
> De plus quand on voit le prix du nouveau cinema  display 27, on se dit que l'imac est interessant



Bon, d'accord, il est grand, il est beau. Mais tout de même, si tu mets ton oeil à 35cm de l'écran c'est que tu as sans doute un problème de vue et tu dois tourner la tête pour suivre la souris dans les coins. La bonne distance me semblerait plutôt entre 50 et 70cm. Un vendeur d' Apple Center disait cet après midi 70 à 80cm. 
As-tu déjà travaillé avec 2 écrans ? Avec 2 x 20 ou 21' tu as une surface plus étendue que le 27' et surtout tu peux utiliser toute la surface de ton écran principal et te servir du second comme de desserte pour les palettes et tous les fichiers qui peuvent t'être utiles pour la tâche en cours. La qualité de ce deuxième écran est secondaire, car en général, tu ne fais du travail de précision que sur le principal.
Mais de toute manière, la discussion en cours était centrée sur le 21,5' et son risque de surchauffe, pas sur le 27'. La seule raison qui m'aurait poussé à acheter un 27', c'est si le 21,5', vue sa taille plus petite, présentait un problème de refroidissement insurmontable.


----------



## Microger (28 Octobre 2010)

Bon, j'ai passé commande ce matin d'un iMac 21,5' Core 3,60 GHz.
Il devrait arriver la semaine prochaine, entre le 5 et le 8, selon Apple.
Je vais peut-être acheter également un disque externe Firewire 800...car j'ai vu que notre Pomme bien aimée était de plus en plus radine (seulement 4 USB et 1 seule sortie Firewire 800 contre 2 Firewire 400 pour les anciens iMacs). Je prendrai sans doute un Iomega MiniMax 1T, très pratique car il  sert également de Hub USB et Firewire.
J'ai commandé également un kit 2 X 2 Go de RAM chez Crucial. J'espère que je n'aurai pas de mauvaises surprises avec ces barrettes... Je ne connais pas trop cette marque.

Je vous tiendrai au courant après réception et installation.
A la revoyure !


----------



## Squallo (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de voir vos messages sur l'achat d'un iMac 21.5" core i5. Je pense que vous ne regretterez pas votre achat. J'envisage également de me prendre un disque dur externe en FW800, je suis encore en train de me tâter entre du LaCie ou du Iomega.

Par contre pour la RAM je me pose une question. Je crois qu'il n'y a que deux emplacement dans le iMac 21.5", ma question est comment comptez vous monter à 8Go de RAM avec des barrettes de 2Go et ces deux emplacement ?

Bonne soirée, Squallo.


----------



## Microger (31 Octobre 2010)

Squallo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de voir vos messages sur l'achat d'un iMac 21.5" core i5. Je pense que vous ne regretterez pas votre achat. J'envisage également de me prendre un disque dur externe en FW800, je suis encore en train de me tâter entre du LaCie ou du Iomega.
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé un Iomega MiniMax de 1T. Je connais ce genre de disque, j'en ai un qui tourne depuis 4 ans sans interruption (sauf panne de courant)  couplé à mon Core 2 Duo. L'intérêt, c'est qu'il sert également de HuB Firewire (2 ports) ou USB2 (3+1 ports). En outre, il est livré avec diverses câbles : USB2 - FireWire 800/800 - Firewire 800/400 ce qui n'est pas à dédaigner quand on voit le prix des câbles chez Apple.

Pour la mémoire, tu m'as mis un doute tout à coup...
Je suis allé vérifier sur le site Apple. Le 21,5 a bien 4 emplacements pour les barrettes mémoire... OUUUUF ! J'ai déjà commandé 2 X 2 Go Crucial (environ 75 Zozos). :rateau:

Bon ! Y a pu ka attendre... comme diraient les djeun's.

A bientôt.

Mic


----------



## Microger (10 Novembre 2010)

Et hop ! Me revoilà.
L'iMac est arrivé hier après midi.Rappel des chapitres précédents, il s'agit d'un 21'5 avec Core i5 cadencé à 3,60 Ghz.
Déballage, installation de 2 barrettes supplémentaires pour porter la mémoire à 8Go. Formatage et réinstallation de SL puis mise à jour, pour tout faire "dans les règles" et ne pas trainer des tonnes de langues et de drivers d'imprimantes inutilisés. Migration de mes applis et données.Tout va bien.
C'est au moment de connecter mon second écran (un 20' DVI) que je pousse un juron sonore ! La prise Mini-Display a changé de format. L'adaptateur mini-Display/DVI que j'utilisais sur mon précèdent iMac est trop grosse et ne se connecte. Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver l'adaptateur adéquat (et ce n'est pas évident, l'AppleSore étant un peu "flou" à ce sujet). et de me délester d'un trentaine d'Euros supplémentaires.

Mais revenons à cet iMac.
Pour ce qui est de l'écran, c'est vrai qu'il est très beau mais brillant. Cependant, comme je ne suis pas dos à une fenêtre, pas vraiment de pb. pour moi.
Le bruit : quasi aucun bruit. Le DD (un Western Digital d'1To) se montre même plus discret que le DD de mon précèdent iMac.
Un petit coup de XBench pour faire un bref comparatif entre '"l'ancien et le le moderne", le Core 2 Duo à 2,16 Ghz / 2 Go de mém. et le i5 à 3,60Ghz et 8Go de mém.

Voir miniature ci-dessous.

Bon, ce ne sont que des benchd, me direz-vous. Alors un petit essai en live. Création sous iTune de la version .mp3 d'un CD audio complet ("Playful Clarinet" de Ludmila Peterkova pour les curieux). Résultats des courses : 
  - Imac Coe 2 Duo : 7mn48s
  - Imac i5 : 3mn55s
Donc, on peut dire que mon nouvel iMac va, globalement; 2 fois que vite que l'ancien.

Et la température ?
Ben la coque de l'iMac i5 semble  nettement plus chaude que celle du Core 2 Duo. Pourtant, une rapide mesure, à l'aide d'un thermomètre infra-rouge, sur l'endroit le plus chaud (à l'arrière en haut à gauche quand on se trouve en face de l'écran) donne sensiblement la même température (environ 40°) pour les 2 machines allumées depuis plus d'une heure, mais "en roue libre". Trompeur !

Voici également 2 copies d'écran d'iStat Pro qui pourront vous donner une idée des températures régnant dans chacune des 2 machines au cours d'un fonctionnement "en roue libre".

Voir miniature ci-dessous.

Remarquez l'erreur sur la Temp° "Ambient",  les 2 iMac étant dans la même pièce, quasi côte à côte.

Bon, que dire encore ?
Que je suis très content de mon nouveau joujou, que je vous dois un grand merci pour vos conseils et que je vous félicite pour votre courage si vous êtes êtes restés à me lire jusqu'ici.

That's all Folks !

Mic


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Novembre 2010)

Le Core 2 Duo a un dos en plastique non? L'aluminium évacue mieux la chaleur => L'ordi est plus chaud au touché.


----------



## Microger (10 Novembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Le Core 2 Duo a un dos en plastique non? L'aluminium évacue mieux la chaleur => L'ordi est plus chaud au touché.



Oui, tu as raison DarkMoineau, je pense que c'est cela. En fait, le dos joue le rôle de "radiateur" (dans le sens de refroidisseur), d'où cette impression de chaleur dégagée.

Mic


----------



## mtcubix (10 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Et hop ! Me revoilà.
> L'iMac est arrivé hier après midi.Rappel des chapitres précédents, il s'agit d'un 21'5 avec Core i5 cadencé à 3,60 Ghz.
> .....
> Mic



Bienvenue dans la famille i5 petit frère, je te dis ça car moi j'ai le 27" de la génération d'avant, et je peux te tranquilliser sur les perfs de ta machines, elles décoiffent par rapport à la mienne .
juge par toi-même


----------



## Microger (11 Novembre 2010)

Re,
Un autre test comparatif entre mon iMac 2006  Core 2 Duo / 2,16 GHz  et le i5 / 3,60Ghz fraîchement (!) reçu.

En utilisant HandBrake (32 bits) cette fois.
Encodage pour iPhone  d'un film (Pour les curieux : "Pays de Cocagne" de Pierre Etaix - durée 1H13 mn)
Les mêmes réglages ont été conservés, bien entendu, pour chaque essai, soit Constant quality - RF:20.

iMac C2D 2,16GHz : lecteur interne (MATSHITA UJ-85) : 43mn 15s
iMac i5 3,60GHz - lecteur interne (OPTIARC AD-5680H ???) : 21mn 10s
iMac i5 3,60GHz: lecteur externe (TSST corp SH-162L ???)   connecté en Firewire 400: 17mn 18s

Remarque : mon lecteur/graveur externe (La Cie)  a + de 3 ans. Ils n'ont pas mis un foudre de guerre dans l'iMac les ingénieurs de chez Apple.

That's all Folks.

Mic

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




mtcubix a dit:


> Bienvenue dans la famille i5 petit frère, je te dis ça car moi j'ai le 27" de la génération d'avant, et je peux te tranquilliser sur les perfs de ta machines, elles décoiffent par rapport à la mienne .
> juge par toi-même



Salut mtcubix. 

Tu as été plus intelligent que moi. :rose:
Tu as laissé déployé l'index des Infos-System. La prochaine fois, j'y penserai...

Mic


----------



## franky rabbit (11 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Re,
> Un autre test comparatif entre mon iMac 2006  Core 2 Duo / 2,16 GHz  et le i5 / 3,60Ghz fraîchement (!) reçu.
> 
> En utilisant HandBrake (32 bits) cette fois.
> ...



Bonsoir,

Pareil pour moi ! J'utilisais occasionnellement Handbrake avec mon feu iMac G5 2Ghz 2 Go de Ram, et j'ai beaucoup apprécié la différence avec le nouvel iMac i5 3,6 Ghz 4 Go de Ram.
J'ai encodé le DVD StarWars épisode III en moins de 20 mn !!! Avec le G5 j'avais vite abandonné... trop long !
Les superdrives sont effectivement plus bruyants, plus lents et surtout beaucoup moins fiables que la plupart des lecteurs externes. J'avais utilisé moi aussi pour dépanner un graveur DVD Lacie il y a quelques années, et si j'avais eu davantage besoin de ce genre de matériel j'en aurais surement acheté un. C'est vraiment du bon matos !


----------



## la.fouine (12 Novembre 2010)

*Merci* à tous pour vos précieux commentaires sur le iMac 21,5" core i5.
Comme vous Microger (il n'y a pas si longtemps) j'ai actuellement un iMac 2006 Core 2 Duo / 2,16 GHz et comme vous (veinard !) je vais craquer avant l'hiver pour le iMac 21,5" core i5.

Et pourquoi pas un 27" ?
Trop grand pour mon petit bureau d'écolier.
Trop lourd pour mon beau support Macessity SlimKey V2 Stand avec Hub USB 2.0 4 ports intégré.
Et surtout très fatigant pour des porteurs de lunettes à verre progressifs (genre Varilux) car cela entraîne des déformations si on ne bouge pas la tête sur les côtés (près de 60 cm de large le 27" tout de même !).

2 petites questions :
- Mélanger deux barrettes supplémentaires de 2Go à celle d'Apple ne pose pas de problèmes ?
- Avez-vous une référence de barrettes 2Go à me donner et une boutique sympa et pas voleuse à me conseiller ?


----------



## Microger (12 Novembre 2010)

la.fouine a dit:


> 2 petites questions :
> - Mélanger deux barrettes supplémentaires de 2Go à celle d'Apple ne pose pas de problèmes ?



Aucun.



la.fouine a dit:


> - Avez-vous une référence de barrettes 2Go à me donner et une boutique sympa et pas voleuse à me conseiller ?



J'ai installé des barrette de marque Crucial : (2 X 2Go).

A voir ici :

http://www.crucial.com/eu/

Les prix sont "un peu moins élevés" que sur l'Apple Store. 

J'ai choisi 2 X 2Go. Donc j'ai actuellement 8 Go dans mon iMac.
Mais, si tu as les moyens, tu pourras choisir 2 X 4Go pour arriver à 12 Go.

Mic


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Novembre 2010)

Kingston a l'air moins cher que Crucial (j'avais vu ça pour du 8Go) et vu que cette marque est citée comme référence, tout comme Crucial, par la presse, tu peux peut-être faire jouer la concurrence.


----------



## la.fouine (12 Novembre 2010)

Merci DarkMoineau et merci Microger.
Une bonne adresse pour les barrettes Kingston ?
Je sais, je sais, pour une fouine, je ne suis pas très fouineur !
J'en profite aussi demander à Microger où il a acheté son Iomega MiniMax de 1T.
Je suis le pire des copieurs !
Et voilà, c'est tout pour l'instant !


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Novembre 2010)

Le site de Kingston? ^^


----------



## Microger (12 Novembre 2010)

la.fouine a dit:


> !
> J'en profite aussi demander à Microger où il a acheté son Iomega MiniMax de 1T.



Pour le coup, je n'ai pas fait dans l'original. Après avoir cherché quelques temps, j'ai finalement commandé sur l'Apple Store qui n'était guère plus cher que les vendeurs exotiques (Amazon, Price Minister) avec l'avantage du port gratuit.

Il est livré avec une connectique complète (câbles F800/F800 - F800/F400 - USB2) ce qui n'est pas à dédaigner. Mais il est intéressant de savoir qu'il n'est pas recommandé (euphémisme) de le brancher en utilisant plusieurs entrées (Firewire et USB2) ce qui empêche son utilisation en hub USB2 si l'on veut profiter du Firewire 800.

Mic


----------



## franky rabbit (12 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Il est livré avec une connectique complète (câbles F800/F800 - F800/F400 - USB2) ce qui n'est pas à dédaigner. Mais il est intéressant de savoir qu'il n'est pas recommandé (euphémisme) de le brancher en utilisant plusieurs entrées (Firewire et USB2) ce qui empêche son utilisation en hub USB2 si l'on veut profiter du Firewire 800.
> Mic



Le boitier AluIce Quattro de Storeva fait parfaitement l'affaire en ce qui me concerne et possède à mon sens le meilleur rapport qualité-prix. A voir sur Macway...


----------



## Microger (12 Novembre 2010)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Le boitier AluIce Quattro de Storeva fait parfaitement l'affaire en ce qui me concerne et possède à mon sens le meilleur rapport qualité-prix. A voir sur Macway...



C'est vrai. Sensiblement au même prix et avec un port eSata en plus.
Pour celui qui ne veut pas utiliser la possibilité du hub USB2, c'est un meilleur choix.

Mic


----------



## la.fouine (14 Novembre 2010)

J'ai envoyé un MP à Microger avec le texte ci-dessous,
mais comme je suis assez nul sur le fonctionnement du tableau de bord, ce MP n'a pas dû lui arriver.
Donc je pose ma question ici à tous.

Je suis un peu perdu sur le choix des barrettes supplémentaires à installer sur mon (futur) iMac 21'5' Core i5.
J'ai été voir sur le site Crucial mais pour les barrettes il ne parle pas de iMac 21'5' Core i5 à 3.6GHz mais de iMac 21'5' Core i5 à 3.33GHz !
Ici : http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/listp...&pl=Apple&cat=
Sur la page Crucial pour le iMac 27' Core i5 par contre il y a la référence pour 3.6GHz.
 Là : http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/listp...&pl=Apple&cat=
Quelle référence faut-il acheter chez Crucial ?
Avez-vous une référence pour Kingston ?
Merci beaucoup de m'aider à me sortir de ce casse-tête.


----------



## bambougroove (14 Novembre 2010)

la.fouine a dit:


> Je suis un peu perdu sur le choix des barrettes supplémentaires à installer sur mon (futur) iMac 21'5' Core i5.


Voir également ou poster dans le sujet unique  consacré aux mémoires :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/sujet-unique-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-83867.html


----------



## la.fouine (14 Novembre 2010)

Merci bambougroove de m'indiquer une redirection possible pour ma question.
Si je n'arrive pas à avoir une réponse ici (j'aimerais bien !), j'essayerai de me débrouiller sur les *114* pages du "[Sujet unique] Les mémoires des Mac de bureau" !
Pfff !


----------



## bambougroove (14 Novembre 2010)

la.fouine a dit:


> Merci bambougroove de m'indiquer une redirection possible pour ma question.
> Si je n'arrive pas à avoir une réponse ici (j'aimerais bien !), j'essayerai de me débrouiller sur les *114* pages du "[Sujet unique] Les mémoires des Mac de bureau" !
> Pfff !


Avant d'agresser, d'ironiser et finalement te ridiculiser .... prend le temps de lire le 1er message de macinside et comprendre le fonctionnement de ce sujet unique : il n'est pas utile de lire toutes les pages ... Pffff


----------



## la.fouine (14 Novembre 2010)

@ bambougroove, je n'ai jamais agressé personne ici, même pas ironisé, j'ai juste posé poliment une question.
Merci de respecter un membre (ridicule ?) de la communauté macgeneration débutant et un peu paumé.
Je vais sur ce pas lire le 1er message de macinside pour comprendre le fonctionnement de ce sujet unique qui m'a échappé.


----------



## Microger (14 Novembre 2010)

la.fouine a dit:


> J'ai envoyé un MP à Microger avec le texte ci-dessous,
> mais comme je suis assez nul sur le fonctionnement du tableau de bord, ce MP n'a pas dû lui arriver.
> Donc je pose ma question ici à tous.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir la.fouine,

Voici les barrettes que j'ai achetées chez Crucial et que j'ai installées dans mon iMac 21,5 i5 à 3,60 GHz (j'ai réglé par Paypal).

http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=F50EC3B9A5CA7304

Elles sont un peu moins coûteuses que celles vendues sur l'AppleStore et ne posent aucun problème à l'iMac même si elle ne sont pas de la même marque que celles installées par Apple.

Mic

Heu... au fait, pas reçu de MP. Perdu dns la nature sauvage de MacGéné ?


----------



## la.fouine (14 Novembre 2010)

*Merci* Microger pour m'avoir gentillement répondu.
Je crois que je vais en mettre 2 de 2 en plus des 2 barrettes de 2 de Apple, ce qui fera 8 go si je compte bien.
De quoi avoir un peu de plaisir !


----------



## bambougroove (14 Novembre 2010)

la.fouine a dit:


> @ bambougroove, je n'ai jamais agressé personne ici, même pas ironisé, j'ai juste posé poliment une question.
> Merci de respecter un membre (ridicule ?) de la communauté macgeneration débutant et un peu paumé.
> Je vais sur ce pas lire le 1er message de macinside pour comprendre le fonctionnement de ce sujet unique qui m'a échappé.


Ton message précédent ne comporte pas de "?" ... et ton dernier message en citation montre bien que tu n'as pas fait l'effort de lire le 1er message du sujet unique que je t'ai conseillé qui est "THE" sujet concernant les mémoires des Mac de bureau (ainsi que l'encyclopédie) et donc suivi par les spécialistes en la matière ... alors ne me parle pas de politesse et de respect des autres membres


----------



## la.fouine (15 Novembre 2010)

Que vous ai-je fait bambougroove pour que vous soyez aussi hostile à mon égard ?
J'ai bien posté ma question à propos des mémoires pour iMac 21'5' Core i5 à 3.6GHz au lieu et place que vous m'avez indiqué et je vous remercie comme de juste de m'avoir indiqué ce lien.
Maintenant, si vous pouviez avoir la grande amabilité de m'oublier, j'en serais ravi.


----------

